# I wish my Cruze came standard with....



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Disagree with CVT, first aid kit, and active headlights

The rest I like a lot though. LED fog lights would have been great too, the car is screaming for them


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

whats wrong with active headlights? or CVT for that matter? lol


----------



## pianoman (Jul 14, 2011)

A better radio.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Unrealistic list, i know; but one can dream right? What's your wish list?


Just add 10k to the MSRP!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHUV said:


> whats wrong with active headlights? or CVT for that matter? lol


active headlights should be on luxury models only, plus i'm not convinced it provides enough assistance to matter
also i dont like CVT's


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

It sounds to me, you bought the wrong car.


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

I think you just described a new BMW....

None of your list I really think this car needs. I do think my 12 Eco should have;
1. auto-dimming rearview mirror. Come on these things are on practically every GM vehicle they make and you can argue it's a real safety feature
2. memory seating and mirrors included with the driver convenience package (which also includes the power driver seat). This wouldn't weigh any more and would be a really useful feature.

Now, if we are dreaming, sometimes when I look in the engine bay, I swear I can imagine a 2.8 liter twin turbo V8 tuned for 400hp and 8000rpm....


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 on the auto-dimming rear view mirror and I would add heated side mirrors.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Third the auto-dimming mirrors.

More pages of info to select on the DIC, like boost/vacuum pressure, oil temp, oil pressure. This could be a very nice mod for any programmers out there willing to hack the control unit.

HD radio. Why not? XM is standard, HD has been around long enough and a car like this can only help it's rollout.

Floor mats standard, not $100.

_Trunk cover on non-spare cars._ This irritates me.

While I'm dreaming, why not the latest version of e-assist being introduced on the Malibu Eco? It should increase city mileage by a ton, and even add an mpg or three to highway miles. In addition to that, why not integrate an inverter (if necessary) so the e-assist can power 115V AC equipment.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

two door, 454 big block, rear wheel drive, radio delete, heater delete, close ratio 4 speed, 4:11 gears


we are dreaming here......right.....lol......


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> Third the auto-dimming mirrors.
> 
> More pages of info to select on the DIC, like boost/vacuum pressure, oil temp, oil pressure. This could be a very nice mod for any programmers out there willing to hack the control unit.
> 
> ...


You might already have heated mirrors... they don't say on them but if you activate the rear defroster they go on as well. 

Also I think its only Chrysler/Dodge vehicles that come with HD radio. They must have some kind of dibs on it...



tbill said:


> two door, 454 big block, rear wheel drive, radio delete, heater delete, close ratio 4 speed, 4:11 gears
> 
> 
> we are dreaming here......right.....lol......


and i thought i bought the wrong car...


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

I had auto wipers on a 2008 Saturn Astra XR 3door - I hated them! they were either not coming on soon enough or they went crazy! I got to a point where I was either running them at full speed or manually triggering them with the switch. Pretty soon we will want the car to drive itself. At that point I would rather walk!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Also I think its only Chrysler/Dodge vehicles that come with HD radio. They must have some kind of dibs on it...


Ford has HD radio. Personally, I like mp3 at 320 kb on a USB stick!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish they were built with an aluminum hood. And I really wish they had a 2-door with a hatchback.

And one thing I wish they were built without - interior rattles.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...just two mechanical improvements from me:

1) Direct-Injection (DI) fuel injection--for _better_ FE and HP

2) *6T45* trans with *3.53:1* axle ratio--for _better_ FE (maybe even lower AR?)


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

CHUV said:


> You might already have heated mirrors... they don't say on them but if you activate the rear defroster they go on as well.
> 
> Also I think its only Chrysler/Dodge vehicles that come with HD radio. They must have some kind of dibs on it...
> 
> ...



lol, no, we bought the right car for our intended purpose, i guess i was just dreaming out loud that it would be nice to be able to buy a 'bare bones' go fast car brand new again, i guess if i were old enough, i would've ordered what was on my wish list 'back in the day'. much like my 66 chevelle was set up, shoulda never sold that one...


----------



## 11RS (Oct 4, 2011)

1 - Leather and a stick. The auto drives me nuts

2 - Heated steering wheel. Cold Canadian winters are made better with this

3 - 2.0T from the Regal


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought Id modify your list to my tastes:

1. Bi-Xenon Projector Headlights
3. Outer trunk hinge (I hate having the bars go into the trunk, takes away some room)
8. LED tail lights
5. 2.0L Direct Injected VVT turbo
6. 12+" front rotors, Brembo brakes
7. ADAC Cruze Cup Suspension


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK...my 2 cents worth:




CHUV said:


> 1. Bi-Xenon Projector Headlights
> 2. Hood and Trunk hydraulic struts
> 3. Outer trunk hinge (I hate having the bars go into the trunk, takes away some room)
> 8. LED tail lights
> ...


I do find it aggravating that the trunk still has those huge bars that require clearance, and the
fold up bar to hold up the hood. I've looked into struts for the hood, but that's as far as that's gone....looking.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...just two mechanical improvements from me:
> 
> 1) Direct-Injection (DI) fuel injection--for _better_ FE and HP
> 
> 2) *6T45* trans with *3.53:1* axle ratio--for _better_ FE (maybe even lower AR?)


I'm kinda meh about the DI - I'm hearing horror stories about valves getting mucked up because they no longer get washed with gas. It sounds like we have more than enough problems with more proven stuff to go down that road.


----------



## CruznTX (Nov 8, 2011)

- Heads up display

- A better center console arm rest.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

weimerrj said:


> I'm kinda meh about the DI - I'm hearing horror stories about valves getting mucked up because they no longer get washed with gas. It sounds like we have more than enough problems with more proven stuff to go down that road.


...Toyota doesn't seem to be having as many problems as GM has. My '09 Pontiac Vibe has the Toyota 1.6L engine with Spark-Ignition Direct-Injection (SIDI) and hasn't had any problems (yet).

...but, you are correct, GM has been seeing problems with DI and returnless fuel system engines, but (so far) they've attributed those problems to the use of low-grade (_non_-*Top Tier*) gasoline: http://www.sandyblogs.com/techlink/2011/08/fuel-contamination-in-returnless-fuel-systems.html


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

CruznTX said:


> - Heads up display
> 
> - A better center console arm rest.


ouuuu never thought of a HUD


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Cruise control.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

feh said:


> Cruise control.


it does have cruise control on higher trims....we're talking about things you can't get on ANY trim level...


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...Toyota doesn't seem to be having as many problems as GM has. My '09 Pontiac Vibe has the Toyota 1.6L engine with Spark-Ignition Direct-Injection (SIDI) and hasn't had any problems (yet).
> 
> ...but, you are correct, GM has been seeing problems with DI and returnless fuel system engines, but (so far) they've attributed those problems to the use of low-grade (_non_-*Top Tier*) gasoline: Fuel Contamination in Returnless Fuel Systems - GM Techlink


I was thinking of the problems that Mini/BMW, VW/Audi, and Hyundai/Kia are having, not necessarily GM. I'd rather stay just behind the bleeding edge for a car like this, so I think it is a smart move by Chevrolet to decide on more proven technologies. 

And GM is, true to form, blaming the customer. You'd think, since they finally (mostly) got rid of NIH syndrome, they would quit this, too if they wanted to rebuild their reputation.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

an LS9/TR6060 and RWD



and something to kill zombies.....


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

CHUV said:


> 1. Bi-Xenon Projector Headlights
> 2. Hood and Trunk hydraulic struts
> 3. Outer trunk hinge (I hate having the bars go into the trunk, takes away some room)
> 4. Mirror or fender turn indicators
> ...


A few of those I have as mine is a 2012



maven said:


> 5. 2.0L Direct Injected VVT turbo
> 6. 12+" front rotors, Brembo brakes
> 7. ADAC Cruze Cup Suspension


His #5 with 300+whp and AWD w/LSD
Oh then rebadge it an SS with exclusive lightweight Enkei racing wheels and subtle aero package!


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Adjustable lumbar
heated steering wheel
Hood and hydraulic struts
Mirror or fender turn indicators
LED tail lights
better center console/arm rest (about as useful as the center compartment on the dash)
More options for the DIC - seems underutilized
Radar cruise control system
Blind spot sensor system
Option to remotely turn on the heated seats and a heated steering rather than waste gas


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> Option to remotely turn on the heated seats and a heated steering rather than waste gas


That would smoke your battery so fast!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I wish reliability was standard on my cruze, then it would be perfect! Took a quick trip to store this morning and had windows fog up and the sweet smell of antifreeze.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

NBrehm said:


> That would smoke your battery so fast!


Very true. I have to start my G6 with the key in and lock it with a second key from the outside to have full heat both from the blower/HC and the heated seats. The environment be damned, it's 16 outside.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> That would smoke your battery so fast!


Yup, that is why it is a wish. I wonder what the current draw is on the heat seats.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

probably the same or more as your headlights


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

definitely way more, the headlights dim ever so slightly when the seats are turned on lol. You can tell there's quite a surge of power being used.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

"I wish my Cruze came standard with..." 

A competent transmission.

Thank you Vince for saving my life.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> "I wish my Cruze came standard with..."
> 
> A *competent* transmission.


...and I'll *second* that statement!


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Somewhere to put my spare change


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

OverHeight said:


> Somewhere to put my spare change


in the small pocket right above the shifter


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Theives (undesirables) can see that, and smash there go's the window.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish the North American Cruzen came with the perforated leather steering wheel like the ones it seems the non-US Cruzen got! No fair, lol! Just to make sure, nobody here who has a Cruze has the OEM perforated steering wheel right? I wonder if there's a way to get the perforated one that might not be for a N/A Cruze originally but still would work without any issues?

http://autoreview.belproject.com/media/1/2011-chevrolet-cruze-interior-fabric.jpg

http://autoreview.belproject.com/me...uze-interior-multifunction-steering-wheel.jpg

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/037/006/462/462006037_850.jpg

http://www.indiancarsbikes.in/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Chevy-Cruze-Car-Steering.jpg


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

A 2-door coupe or 3 Door hatch
2.5L Turbo with AWD
Full Carbon fibre body kit and interior trim
Red dash lights
Red stitching on the steering wheel and gear shift
Brembo Brake package
and I second interior ambient lighting


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...Toyota doesn't seem to be having as many problems as GM has. My '09 Pontiac Vibe has the Toyota 1.6L engine with Spark-Ignition Direct-Injection (SIDI) and hasn't had any problems (yet).
> 
> ...but, you are correct, GM has been seeing problems with DI and returnless fuel system engines, but (so far) they've attributed those problems to the use of low-grade (_non_-*Top Tier*) gasoline: http://www.sandyblogs.com/techlink/2011/08/fuel-contamination-in-returnless-fuel-systems.html


I beg to differ. Toyota is having issues with carbon buildup in their Direct Injection engines. Case in point the second generation Lexus IS. Carbon Buildup on 250/350 IS Direct Injection Engines? Problem? - Club Lexus Forums


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

An inexpensive fabric sunroof like this.

400 Folding Fabric Power Sunroof


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Icy road warning indicator. Full independent suspension. bigger motor.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

HID's projectors or maybe just halogen projectors on the LTZ, Auto high beams as an option at least on the LTZ, paddle shifters with the RS package, and like chaser x said, an Icy road warning, my dads Tacoma has this in the rear view mirror and it is a nice feature to have!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

-express up and down on the windows via the remote.
-hydraulic hood and trunk struts(My 1994 camaro had these almost 20 years ago!)
-factory heated seats option for the cloth seats.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> -express up and down on the windows via the remote.


$17.99 here
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AE1M72E/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I am well aware I can buy the CANBUS module to have it, but Im saying from the factory. If a simple cheap plug in module can give me the feature, why couldn't Chevy from the factory?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> I am well aware I can buy the CANBUS module to have it, but Im saying from the factory. If a simple cheap plug in module can give me the feature, why couldn't Chevy from the factory?


Yes but the fact is how many people would use that option a lot ao GM saved millions by not putting it on there and you save about $90 buck since you addes ut yourself you think GM would have sold that option for $17.99 nope

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

You really think not many people would use that option? Most of the people I know would.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> You really think not many people would use that option? Most of the people I know would.


Yes I do or I wouldn't have posted it. Out of what probably 500,000+ Cruzes on the road how many of them would want it and then at lets say $20.00 a unit thays $10,000,000 so that's a big savings then your $27,000 car would be a $30,000 car this is not a fact.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I still disagree on the amount of people not wanting it. Most people don't even know what express up/down is, much less that cars can use it from their remote. If more people knew what it is and how it works, I think there would be a much bigger demand. And a $27k car becoming a $30k car because of the feature is a little exaggerated.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Chrysler had that function on recent models but had to take it off because too many people were asking for repair work because they found their windows down when they didn't expect it. They were likely hitting the remote buttons inadvertently in the pocket or purse. It's easy to do if the remote squeezes up against some change in your pocket wearing blue jeans.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I would be happy with a feature that closed all open windows when the car was locked. In my previous car rear seat passengers had a habit of leaving the windows down about an inch. This wasn't a problem if I noticed it but you sometimes miss this especially when you let them off at a diffreent location.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A dealership with knowledgable caring techs . That do respect other peoples property !
Went for an oil change free of course , and some one again decided he or she had to put another little dent in some ones vehicle low and behold they decided it to be mine . OH well a free oil change is not free with these guys . To top it off the service writer has suggested that on my next service stop I should pony up $ 259.00 for some 50 point inspection that entails replacing windshield wipers and air filters . Dah No thanks just the free oil change with out the new dents or broken what have you's .

If a dealership offers this free service for loyal vehicle buyers , could we at least get professional caring service to go along with said service please !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello brian v

I am sorry to hear about the dents in your Cruze. Was this a recent incident? Would you like for me to call the dealer or submit a dealer complain to GM? I am here to assist you and make sure that you receive great customer care as a Cruze owner. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

